# The Burj Khalifa



## FastTrax (Oct 18, 2020)

www.burjkhalifa.ae

www.facebook.com/BurjKhalifa/

www.twitter.com/hashtag/burj?lang=en

www.thetowerinfo.com/buildings-list/burj-khalifa/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Khalifa


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 18, 2020)

It reminds me of that "tower of Babel" story in the Bible.  We may get even more languages out of this. 

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

It's only befitting to add a video of Spiderman (Alain Robert) scaling this building. 

Alain, explains towards the end, he used a safety rope on this climb, because there was sections that would have been impossible to climb without.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

Pretty impressive.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It's only befitting to add a video of Spiderman (Alain Robert) scaling this building.
> 
> Alain, explains towards the end, he used a safety rope on this climb, because there was sections that would have been impossible to climb without.



Don't forget Mr. Mapother









https://missionimpossible.fandom.com/wiki/Burj_Khalifa

www.talkfilmsociety.com/articles/thats-not-impossible-the-burj-khalifa-in-ghost-protocol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

Thrilling stuff, Fast!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2020)

What amazing videos @FastTrax ! Thank you for all your work putting this together.

I still have more to watch but so far, I'm thrilled!


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thrilling stuff, Fast!





RadishRose said:


> What amazing videos @FastTrax ! Thank you for all your work putting this together.
> 
> I still have more to watch but so far, I'm thrilled!



Always a pleasure. I think the bare feet at the top of the world (So to speak) picture is the ultimate macho statement of being a total bada**. I don't think even Travolta and Norris would go that far, lolol.


----------



## MFP (Oct 18, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 128886
> 
> View attachment 128887
> 
> ...


A lightening rod you live in?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

MFP said:


> A lightening rod you live in?


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 18, 2020)

MFP said:


> A lightening rod you live in?





Aunt Marg said:


> Isn't that the truth.



I think the smallest condo goes for like $1,400,000.69 give or take $250,000.28 or two. I wonder what the cost of the monthly association fee is. Probably the same as two Bentleys plus tax.


----------



## MFP (Oct 18, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I think the smallest condo goes for like $1,400,000.69 give or take $250,000.28 or two. I wonder what the cost of the monthly association fee is. Probably the same as two Bentleys plus tax.


I think I'll keep my lousy plumbing and noisy neighbors. I'm saving for a Maserati.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I think the smallest condo goes for like $1,400,000.69 give or take $250,000.28 or two. I wonder what the cost of the monthly association fee is. Probably the same as two Bentleys plus tax.


That's crazy money.

I'm not much for heights, so could never live in something like that, but what a beautiful building it is.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's crazy money.
> 
> I'm not much for heights, so could never live in something like that, but what a beautiful building it is.



I know the feeling AM. In another thread I mentioned that I am 6'3" and I don't even like being this tall.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I know the feeling AM. In another thread I mentioned that I am 6'3" and I don't even like being this tall.


Wow, you're tall, Fast!

Just don't look down when you walk.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow, you're tall, Fast!
> 
> Just don't look down when you walk.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 19, 2020)

FastTrax said:


>


ROFLMAO!

This is my laugh of the day, Fast! 

Thanks for it!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 19, 2020)

a feat of architecture, a status symbol for the nation-great
but not for me.
  I  couldn't find out how far the building sways when windy.
Maybe they don't have strong winds there?
My experience is limited to heights of 40 stories-when windy the bld would creak, moan sway a foot or so... 
The sway is planned, still scary


----------



## jerry old (Oct 19, 2020)

I cannot see Tom Cruise actually  flopping around on a structure that high, had to be a double-Yes? no?
People doing badddd:
the tight roper walker between the twin towers
the two entertainers that worked with tigers and lions in Las Veges


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 19, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I cannot see Tom Cruise actually  flopping around on a structure that high, had to be a double-Yes? no?
> People doing badddd:
> the tight roper walker between the twin towers
> the two entertainers that worked with tigers and lions in Las Veges



jo you know me, I dig hard and I dig deep and it is a well documented fact that this adrenalin junkie a/k/a maniac actually demands that the production company be absolved of any and all responsibility in the event he doesn't survive his mind blowing stunts. Life and injury insurers don't like that. However that Chunnel scene where he's hanging onto a high speed train while a helicopter is shooting at him in a very narrow tunnel was an especially spectacular computer generated stunt. I guess the production company, his present insurance carrier and the British railway company gave Maverick a reality check about the fact that no helicopter was going to fit in a tunnel much less keep up with a high speed train which could result in a major disaster even for him.  I'd be interesting if he asked the Navy if he could actually fly that Phantom.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 19, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I cannot see Tom Cruise actually  flopping around on a structure that high, had to be a double-Yes? no?
> People doing badddd:
> the tight roper walker between the twin towers
> the two entertainers that worked with tigers and lions in Las Veges



I forget their names but they were real. Tigers pissing and crapping all over the Casino. They treated those mangy cats better then some parents treat their children.


----------

